# Norfolk Line



## patr

Excellent prices on Norfolk Line. £88 return for a MH on the Dover to Dunkirk route Mon to Thu with a £10 supplement for Fri,Sat or Sun. The beauty of Norfolk Line is that as a predominately freight operator, booze cruisers and coaches are not carried. Dunkirk is less busy than Calais and the autoroute is minutes away. We have found the staff to be very professional, the freight drivers extremely helpful and the crossing whilst longer at two hours is a relaxing affair. Very MH friendly company.

Pat and Sue R


----------



## dusty

*norfolk line*

Sounds as if the price is set to compete with Speedferries. Are their any Height,Length,Width restrictions?


----------



## patr

Dusty
Speedferries are limited by the size and internal measurements of their vessel and the website says that vehicles should be no wider than 2m. Norfolk Line have no such restrictions as their vessels are freight ships with 40ton artics etc on board. If you log on to their site www.Norfolk Line.com you can get all the information you need. The great thing about their sevice is that there are up to ten sailings a day and if you miss one or a ship goes out due to mech problems there is another one two hours later. We have used them several times, the call centre is easy to get through to if you do not wish to book on line and you pick up your tickets at the check in booth. Its a cracking service which is cheap and has staff who seem to want your business. However if you want your MH to be polished by a coachload of schoolkids as they battle to and from the coach clutching rucksacks et all then Norfolk Line is not for you!


----------



## 89109

Just remember which stairs you need to get back to the vehicle deck, as there is now way to squeeze between the artics to reach your 'van.  It's a long way back up and round to find the correct stairs!
Our 'van was in splended isolation when we eventually reached it!

Also Norfolk Line don't charge to change the crossing time.

J & W


----------



## dusty

Thanks Patr
I certainly agree about the schoolkids and booze cruisers.
I'll give em a try next time.
regards


----------



## Yorky

Hello All
I'v just booked a standard return with Norfolkline for February (Sunday 2130 out, Sat 1030 home) for £108, £20 cheaper from the nearest Seafrance. I've sailed with Norfolkline before and I can recommend them.
However, be carefull booking on line, I went through the process and at the end it stated my card details had been refused, so I tried again, same result, gave up. When I opened my E Mail I had confirmation of two bookings. They wanted to charge me £5 to refund one of the bookings until I pointed out in no uncertain terms it was their web page at fault.
Everything sorted out without me being out of pocket. Roll on February.
Regards Eddie


----------



## Anonymous

> However, be carefull booking on line, I went through the process and at the end it stated my card details had been refused, so I tried again, same result, gave up. When I opened my E Mail I had confirmation of two bookings.


99% off-topic, but that sounds just like Easyjet; except they do not bother with the courtesy email :evil:

I sometimes wish I could fly the camper to Spain /Portugal. Just like the old days driving in through the nose of a Bristol Freighter. It was £13. 19. 6d return


----------



## SidT

Hedge. That brought back memories, we flew Llyd to Calais for £12 return then drove down to South of France into Italy then back up through Switzerland to home all for a total cost of £30. Those were the days.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 89564

Peddelers ( or others)

You say that Norfolk Line do not charge if you change your departure time.

Although i moan about P&O and their £30. for the dog and then total disregard for his comfort.I must say that they are very very accomodating about my travel times.I book the return trip via Dover and if it is cold and wet in France i might come home a week early if its warm and sunny i might come home a fortnight late.I do visit the office in Calais as soon as the vet has done her bit,they look at the passport and book me first ship out 24 hours later.No charge.I hasten to add that i dont try this trick at Peak holiday times and the ships are only ever half full.


Would in your opinion Norfolk Line be so accomodating or am i better off with P&O.


----------



## Yorky

Hello Moondog
The Norfolk line brochur states they do not have the facility to carry pets, sorry. Regards, Eddie


----------



## 92737

I am impressed with the fare quoted for the Dover/Dunkirk ferry crossing and will probably use it next year. In the past we have always used P&O for the Dover/Calais service and crossing late afternoon have generally parked up for the night on the large free carpark within Calais port. We have been able to use the terminal building toilets etc which has been a "convenience!". I would like to know if similar facilities for overnight parking also exist at Dunkirk. Any information would be appreciated. Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## peejay

Hi josn, you snuck in there quietly didn't you,

welcome to the site,

Have a look at a recent post http://www.motorhomefacts.com/postt3035#24365
the info you require is all there.

pete.


----------



## 92737

*Norfolk Line - Dunkerque*

Thanks, Pee Jay, for your welcome and for the info. It would seem that I have joined a very helpful crowd of fellow enthusiasts.


----------



## Don_Madge

Morton wrote

"The Norfolk line brochur states they do not have the facility to carry pets, sorry". 


I came across this on the MMM Forum. It sounds good news for the people with the larger motorhomes. It's a bit hard on the dog lovers, the ferry companies have really cashed in on that one.

"The Motorhome Ticket Club has a special offer through Norfolk Line at the present for motorhomes to travel from Dover to Dunkerque. I've just booked to sail out for 2 weeks in June, leaving and returning on a Saturday and the cost came to £88 for the ferry, £20 weekend supplement = £108, because we have 2 dogs they had to be paid for as well but as they are only £20 each return, opposed to £30 return with other companies this makes up for the £20 supplement giving a grand total of just £148! 

The deal was so good I've also booked another trip in August so that we can go to the Dusseldorf Salon and even adding in a supplement for peak travel it only came to £168 with the dogs in tow (not literally you understand!!!). £88 ferry, £10 weekend supplement (return only), £30 peak supplement = £128 (+ £40 for the dogs = £168).

This means that we don't have to worry about the problems with 'width' as with Speedferries and it is still a heck of a lot cheaper than P&O, SeaFrance etc as the cheapest I could get through the Caravan Club was £111 + £60 for the dogs and even that was sailing at the most ridiculous hours! To go out and in at 'normal' hours would have cost at least £164 plus another £60 for the dogs. I did try the Camping & Caravanning club but they won't have their prices for at least another 2 weeks and I think it's doubtful if they'll be much different to the CC.

So, if anyone is thinking of going to France, Belgium, Germany etc I'd certainly give the Motorhome Ticket club a ring on 01803 855555 - I spoke to a nice young lady called Charlotte although they all seem to be very pleasant indeed".

So do Norfolk Line carry pets or not? confusing aint it

Regards

Don


----------



## Yorky

Hello All
The Norfolk line brochure I was quoting from I only received last week with other documents. Perhaps they are just getting rid of the old brochures before issuing new amended ones.
However I would suggest it is worth checking direct to make sure.
Regards Eddie


----------



## 89564

Just checked with Norfolk Line site.

They have permission to carry dogs.

No charge from Dover.£20.00 per dog from Dunkerkque (but 5 humans can go for free).


----------



## Texas

*Ferry tickets*

Can someone please confirm that Norfolk Line do not have any height restrictions...I have not got a brochure yet, and would like to make sure of any restrictions before I book.

I usually travel with Seafrance, but the price offered by Norfolk Line (£88)seems too good to miss, especially in July.

Thank you for any information.

Texas


----------



## 89563

*cheap ferry crossing*

Hi all

Just booked my crossing for summer hol`s, out July 2005 return 3wks later .Bril times, out Sat morning 10am return Sunday 2.oopm£98.00 ,booked direct on line no hassle . WWW.Norfolklines.co.uk I have a Swift Royale Ensign 590 . Around 6mtrs long and 3mtrs high including top box.


----------



## colian

we're another one, just booked today with Norfolk Line, have a Swift 590RL with cycle rack, no restrictions as to height or length and the price beat everyone else.

ian&col
roll on summer


----------



## bertieburstner

just booked Dover Dunkirk return 7metre motorhome leaving Sat 4th June am returning following Sunday £98!! About £70 cheaper than anyone else! Thanks everybody. Apparently this fare is for up to 9 people! Don't think the payload will cope with that! ps could not book on web as it would not accept the longer length. Also the girl on the phone did not ask the weight of the van as on the web.


----------



## csd4t

Weve just returned from xmas and new year using them, not a problem, everything on time, nice friendly people. I notice they had an offer on if you book before 13th Jan for 3 and 5 day returns any time 2005 (certain ferry times were not available. £54 for a five day return 6.5m excellent!!


----------



## ojibway

Thanks everybody for the info on Norfolk Line.
It is interesting too, to see that there is parking for MHs at the other end (note Peejays link). Do we offer such facilities/hospitality in Dover or Ramsgate or do you have to get the hell out as quick as you can? (see also *granjud*'s topic: _*Eurotunnel: Calais overnighting*_
ojibway


----------



## ojibway

Has anyone tried Transmanche ferries from Newhaven?

ojibway


----------



## lecky7

I am slightly puzzled by Patr statement about those schoolkids, we have been on it twice, & according to the staff, no coaches or foot passengers are allowed-- only people on board are lorry, car & Motorhome, drivers with passengers


----------



## patr

Lecky

You clearly missed the point of the tongue in cheek remark!

"However *if you want your MH *to be polished by a coachload of schoolkids as they battle to and from the coach clutching rucksacks et all *then Norfolk Line is not for you!"*

As Norfolk Line do not carry school parties you will not get your MH damaged as mine was on a *and* crossing by what can only be described as a horde of unruly and bad mannered schoolkids sadly from our Sceptered Isle.

Keep using Norfolk Line!

Patr


----------



## Texas

Forgive my lack of knowledge, but do Norfolk Line have a 'duty free' shop on board then?

Texas


----------



## patr

Hi Texas

Sadly no. The Norfolk Line shop is "French Duty paid" and very small. The only Duty Free shops on ferries these days are those which sail to Non-EC countries such as Norway.

Kind regards
Patr


----------



## Texas

As long as it stocks perfumes and ladies toiletries, then I'm sure the wife will be pleased.

Texas


----------



## lecky7

*That Norfolk Line*

Sorry for the misunderstanding, my wife says I must have been wearing my dark glasses- the one's I wear when reading my bank statement!!


----------



## lecky7

*Me again*

 my misunderstanding was addressed to Patr


----------



## C7KEN

I have been noting all your comments about this ferry operator and decided to ring them, have just booked a one way ticket to dunkerque 16th aug for our 7.1 mtr long 3.1 mtr high kentucky estro 4. £ 64 with 4 passengers naturally we are delighted with this deal, and why one way? well we are off to live permanently in spain within biking distance of guardamar, we will be coming back every year so expect to use norfolk line regularly, hopefully they won,t go bust on us with prices like this.
Ken


----------



## 88781

I've just used their on line booking calculator, amazing prices! going out on the Ist Aug return on the 14th...£108

https://travel.norfolkline.com/passenger/default.asp


----------



## patr

Lecky

Do you mean that there are two men on Gods Earth who both own dark glasses, have difficulty reading Bank Statements and who have a wife who knows what a Bank Statement is? Is it not enough that we take them on luxury cruise liners (Norfolk Line), whisk then off to exciting continental locations and allow them to use our MH kitchens? 

Must go quickly, the present Mrs Patr has shouted for another cup of tea.

Kind regards!


Knee - a device for finding furniture in the dark.


----------



## 89213

Just booked a return trip with them for £88, which when you consider that I've paid £200 for a trip from Stranraer to Belfast in about 3 weeks. 
It will be nice to see Dunkerque again, used to go there regularly with Sally Line in my trucking days.
John


----------

